# Playing on pads...



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

How do I stop my 13 week old to stop bringing his toys on his pad and playing with them there. Yes, he has a bed close...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

IDK. My girl likes to lay on her piddle place. who knows?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are 7 and 9 and they still do if I don’t catch them.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure which is worse - Playing on your pee pad or Miss Abella that wants nothing to do with her pee pad once she's "used" it........She won't even get close to it until I change it out! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Such lovable characters!:wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is great!"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Not sure which is worse - Playing on your pee pad or Miss Abella that wants nothing to do with her pee pad once she's "used" it........She won't even get close to it until I change it out! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Such lovable characters!:wub:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is great!"


My Yorkie walks way around the used pee pad like she might catch something from it but the Maltese would eat their kibble on it, if I’d let them!lol!


----------



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, at least I’m not alone! Lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Both of my girls lay on the pee pads:smtease: Maddie has put her favorite piggy toy on the pad and then peed on it:w00t:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m laughing to the point of tears with reading these reply’s. I don’t use pee pads. Jeep has a doggie door. It seems to me from all the reply’s this is a characteristic of Maltese. If you have a good schedule as to when your fluff needs to use the pads, I would just pick them up while she’s playing with her toys. You could substitute a dog blanket for the pads just during play time. Stay vigilant. When the playing stops quickly put her pad back down. But then again as long as the pad is clean and she’s not trying to destroy it, just leave one down. Apparently this is quite entertaining to watch and your not the only one benefiting from it. If your pup likes to toss her toys in the air or across the room like Jeep, the crate is confining and there’s no pleasure in throwing them around and getting smacked in the head when it boomerangs back to you.


----------

